# Servlet: Respone.redirect mit POST-Parametern



## kartoffelsack (12. Feb 2007)

Ich redirecte in einem Servlet und gebe ein paar GET-Parameter mit


```
String forwardUrl =  "http://somewhere.org/foo?param1=1&param2=2";
_httpResponse.sendRedirect( forwardUrl);
```

Das es aber in der Realität deutlich mehr als zwei Parameter sind, würd ich sie gerne als POST statt als GET-parameter verschicken. Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (13. Feb 2007)

Gar nicht. Punkt.


----------



## kartoffelsack (13. Feb 2007)

alternativen?


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (13. Feb 2007)

kein Redirect, sondern ein Forward.

Soll sich das explizit im Browser bemerkbar machen (History) etc, fällt mir nur ein, auf eine JSP zu forwarden, die ein Formular mit hidden fields erzeugt, und per JavaScript dieses Formular nach dem Laden automatisch abgeschickt wird.

Ansonsten beschreibt doch deinen konkreten Fall mal. Ist doch Quatsch, so viel rumzuschicken. Wohin soll redirected werden? Welche Parameter willst du verschicken bzw. wo kommen diese den im Servlet her?


----------



## kartoffelsack (13. Feb 2007)

Forward geht nicht, weil sich das aufzurufende Servlet in nem anderen Tomcat auf nem anderen Server befindet.

> Ansonsten beschreibt doch deinen konkreten Fall mal. Ist doch Quatsch, so viel rumzuschicken.

Was soll ich an meinem konkreten Fall mehr beschreiben als in dem Beispiel. Ich muss halt ne ganze Reihe von Parametern schicken (ganz konkret: ich schick ne Liste mit Transaktions-IDs - und die kann erstmal beliebig lang sein. Und das ist kein quatsch sondern ne Anforderung). Das mit dem jsp und den hidden fields wäre vielleicht ne Idee. Wundert mich nur, dass es dafür nix einfacheres bzw. fertiges gibt.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (13. Feb 2007)

Naja, es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit, den POST-Request selbst zu generieren. Evtl. gibt es auch HTTP-Hilfsklassen, um sowas zu erzeugen. Dein Servlet müsste den POST-Request erzeugen, abschicken, und die Antwort verarbeiten.

Hab ich aber noch nie gemacht. Die einzige Erfahrung, die mir sagt, dass es so möglich ist, hab ich gesammelt beim Schreiben einer Applikation für Kommunikation per SIP. Da gab es auch Klassen für die Generierung und das Parsen von Requests und Responses.


----------

